# Allergy friendly guard dog?



## papatree84 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Standard poodle. They guarded the kings of France. Kept in a "field" clip they are not difficult to groom. They are smart and have good sense, easy to train, obedient, trustworthy, but not in your lap.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Schnauzers dont shed either (they have hair like a poodle) but they are serious guards (although lets not forget that the Terrier personality is playful spunky mischievous and ready and game to do all things with you.... as well as all the Hard traits)....


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Just keep them outside with the goats  lol


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Just an FYI, what causes allergic reactions in most people is not dog hair it is dog dander. I have allergic reactions to some dogs and it seems to be a combo of breed to a degree, but mainly what they eat that impacts the itch factor of the dander the dog produces. Been plenty allergic to a lot of Poodles, Bichons, etc. who don't shed and not allergic to dogs who shed like no one's business.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Tibetian mastiff


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Oregon Julie said:


> Just an FYI, what causes allergic reactions in most people is not dog hair it is dog dander. I have allergic reactions to some dogs and it seems to be a combo of breed to a degree, but mainly what they eat that impacts the itch factor of the dander the dog produces. Been plenty allergic to a lot of Poodles, Bichons, etc. who don't shed and not allergic to dogs who shed like no one's business.



Exactly!
It's the skin flakes, not the hair!
But people just love to jump on the first bandwagon that offers a fix...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dogs that don't shed aren't dropping their dander all over the house. Poodle fur holds onto the dander. However, it also holds on to everything else, so you have to keep it combed out to get rid of the dirt and pollen and everything else. Sometimes I thought our standard poodle needed a bath, but but the time a got done combing him out (you have to comb them out before bathing or the hair knots up) he didn't need a bath.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I keep my std poodle cut short 1/2"-1" all year round, just easier all around as once that hair starts matting it's impossible. I don't want to spend the time keeping it combed/brushed out daily...but when it's short all the burrs are pretty easily picked or brushed out.
Give him a bath to save the clipper blades and go to town every 6-8 weeks. I am Butcher the Barber..it's not pretty or perfect, but it works for us.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My poodle was filled out a little more, but a male. I love that clip but with shaved muzzle and feet. Very elegant and easy to care for. Of course, my DD loved the pom poms and foo foo look.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

aart said:


> I keep my std poodle cut short 1/2"-1" all year round, just easier all around as once that hair starts matting it's impossible. I don't want to spend the time keeping it combed/brushed out daily...but when it's short all the burrs are pretty easily picked or brushed out.
> Give him a bath to save the clipper blades and go to town every 6-8 weeks. I am Butcher the Barber..it's not pretty or perfect, but it works for us.


Clip looks fine to me(I do our giant schnauzer as well) - nice looking dog!


----------

